# هل يمكن تركيب جاليتراب خارجي في حال ما تم تجميع الحمامات على ماسورة واحدة ؟



## alhawary (14 أبريل 2016)

صرف الحمامات يتم تجميعة على خطين حسب توزيعة الحمامات، كل خط يجمع صرف الكراسي والحوض والغسيل معا لحمامات منطقة بعينها ، هل يمكن تركيب جاليترابين خارجيين في كل خط لمنع ارتداد الرائحة ؟

للعلم لا يوجد مواسير تهوية أو صرف مستقلة ، هي ماسورة واحدة بتجمع من الحمام.


----------



## شيخ الحارة (14 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
لماذا 2 جاليتراب 1 يكفي .


----------



## botn88 (18 سبتمبر 2016)

جاليتراب يتم تجميع مياه التصريف من المغاسل والشاور ... اما الكراسي يتم توصيلها مباشرة بالمانهول


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedshokr (1 يوليو 2017)

لا يصح


----------

